# May there be puritan translators who would complete this historic translational works



## Ken S. (Sep 4, 2005)

Perhaps the most systematic and well-researched paper ever written on the situation and structure of contemporary Christian church in China, completed by a house pastor from Wen Zhou City, Zhe Jiang, China by year 2004.

Old version: The Analysis on the Three Self System

2005 1st edition: http://Jesus.bbs.net/antisanzi.zip

If you are a puritan as well as a translator, I hope you can produce an English translation of this historic and representative paper on modern China church for the sake of the 21st century's world-wide Christian church.


----------

